# Goverment Health Care flaws...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok... the past few days i have been reading articles showing all sorts of major flaws in Government Run Healthcare programs.... The mess with VA and appointment times and delays.... Doctors charging Medicare for all sorts of tests... Drug company charging doctors more because they are charging medicare.... etc.

So why do people still think that government runned programs are the way to go with health care??? People abuse and the systems are flawed!!!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Nothing new here, Chuck. Arguably the entire healthcare system is a mess, whether one focuses on current government programs or the free enterprise system. Having worked within the system for 40+ years! I've concluded that the system is seriously flawed and any changes results in horrendous growing pains. To do nothing is as full of pitfalls as obama's simply legislating everyone being insured, which solves NOTHING and IMO will only fuel the healthcare cost fires. Either system will result in escalation of costs, and eventual crashing. And the Republican proposal of doing nothing is correct!! It will do NOTHING, too!
If we Americans weren't so proud and spoiled with out present healthcare system which most erroneously consider the "best in the world" :roll: we might learn something by careful study of how other civilized countries have attempted to solve the multiple problems of health care costs and access. There are lots of ideas in plenty for other countries that have worked or not,worked that we could learn a lot from. Failures and problems with other countries health care " fixes" could be valuable learning experiences for us, if we could lower our pride levels and actually study some of the systems in other countries, picking and choosing the good and bad from other systems already in place. But no, we coincides our health system the " best" and while good, it definitely is not necessarily "best" and it's greatness is definitely time limited. 
Of course looking at the good AND bad of other systems is assuming that both parties could ever get together, brainstorm in an open minded objective non partisan manner and come up with some workable affordable solution. Dunno how old you are bit I doubt that'll happen in your lifetime, definitely not mine!
There are all kinds of possible workable solutions to escalating healthcare costs that should be studied objectively for possible use here in USA. None are perfect, none are even fairly good, but most are definitely much better than what we are headed for now, under either Democratic OR Republican ideas, or lack of.....
But to continually point fingers at Obama OR the Republican non solutions is silly and time wasting. As a taxpayer it ****** me off, too!


----------

